# tvůj otec tě měl vystříkat do kopřiv



## ilocas2

Dobrý den, sháním anglickou obdobu tohoto. Existuje?

Tvůj otec tě měl vystříkat do kopřiv.


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

A co znamená?


----------



## ilocas2

Neměl/a ses narodit.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, nic takového neříkáme, a větě "your father should have squirted you into the nettles" by asi nebylo rozumět. "Your father should never have squirted you into existence" by asi šlo, ale není to ustálený výraz.



> You don't owe your dad because he squirted you into existence, and you don't owe your mom for birthing you. 'An uprising of Angels', Marc D. Baldwin


----------

